# Travelling with a pump



## Carla Potter (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello all,

I know there have been a few threads about travelling with pumps, but I just want peace of mind really. I have been pumping sine December the 5th 2017 and will be going to the US next week, it's my first time travelling abroad whilst pumping and am feeling a bit nervous about going through airport security. I completely understand that security is there for a reason. I know my pump and the loan pump are not to go through the hand baggage X-ray machine or body scanner and will probably need to be swabbed, and that I need to be firm with the security if they try and get me to put them through the X-ray machine or disconnect my pump. I am just not too great at being firm and maybe overthinking it a bit...

Anyways I am flying from Heathrow Terminal 5 and was wondering if anyone on here has flown recently with a pump and what the experience through security was like.

Thank you
Carla


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi Carla
My experience of gong through security has generally been fine.  Just *allow loads of time* so if any issue arises you do not have the added pressure of worrying about missing your flight.

Before I go through *I take off any metal I am wearing* (I forgot the buckles on my Birkenstocks last time) and put all jewellery in my handbag.  I have my insulin and cannulas in  a separate bag which goes through the x Ray.  I have with me the letter from my DSN and also a statement from Int airport security (IAS) explaining their policy (@Northerner please you put the link in again).  I would also have some sugar in hand just in case things take longer than expected and I need it.  With all that I quite often simply sail through without a beep from the metal detector.

They are used to seeing vials and pens etc in the hand luggage and that never seems to cause a problem.  The only times I have had my bags searched is due to a random search.

If you do beep in the metal detector and they ask you to go into the body scanner, stay calm and explain that you are not able to.  Don’t be offended if they describe you as a ‘refuser’ it is just their way of asking for another person to come and arrange the pat down.  They do often become experts on your pump and tell you that the machine causes no problem.  As  you say you do need to be firm and stay calm.  DO NOT GO IN THE BODY SCANNER. At Heathrow they may choose to take you off for a pat down rather than do it in public, ask to take your bags with you and if you have someone else with you they can come as well.  They do a pat down and check your pump with a wipe over.

On some flights you are allowed an extra bag for meds.  Useful as the cannulas and infusion sets and cartridges take up a fair amount of space.  Keep it all in your handluggage so nothing can go missing. Take a lot more than you think you need.  I have already used two extra cannulas and I have only been away five days. Also remember: pens and needles as back up, test strips (loads and some more), keto stocks, insulin vials, pot for sharps.

Finally enjoy your trip and any other questions just ask.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> I have with me the letter from my DSN and also a statement from Int airport security (IAS) explaining their policy (@Northerner please you put the link in again).


Is this the link you are referring to @SB2015?

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/problems-at-airports.74371/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 6, 2018)

Good advice from @SB2015

The only thing I would add is to try to see things from their perspective. I have seen a lot of stuff from people with diabetes travelling who seem to be caught in a paranoid whirl of terror, bolshiness and arrogance. Not a good mix!

The security staff will have seen loads of T1s come through, and I would guess that many (possibly even the majority) have no idea about the device manufacturers official advice and are happy to just go through the scanners etc wearing all their tech and do so without problems. So if the staff say it will be fine, it is almost certainly because they've seen it happen before and it WAS fine.

Personally I prefer not to take the risk, and I would calmly explain that. "Yes I'm sure you are right and it would be fine, but this thing keeps me alive and I really don't want the hassle of it going wrong while I'm abroad - I'm just following the advice of the people that make it. I'm sorry to be a nuisance" would generally get a response of "Not at all sir, you are not being a nuisance".

BUT I see absolutely no reason at all why I should make the swabbing and pat/or down any more difficult than necessary. I would remove my pump when at the front of the queue and briefly explain that it can't go through x-ray or scanner and would need to be swabbed. I'm perfectly happy to hand my pump over and the staff member can potter off with it to find a swab. All the security that I've gone through work in a very small area and I've rarely if ever lost sight of the person I handed my pump to. It would take some extraordinary bad luck for a fire alarm or other incident to happen at that *precise* moment and delaying me getting it back. I'm happy enough to take my pump off to shower in a hotel bathroom - and there could just as easily be a fire alarm there. Removing my pump for 5 minutes is of no consequence to me. I can almost always see the person holding it at all times, and even if I can't they just re-appear and hand it back to me at the other side. It surprises me how surprised the staff are that I'll take it off to be honest. I suspect many people make a fuss and point blank refuse. I don't think that's a helpful strategy.

If decoupled and I'm not wearing a sensor (I only wear them intermittently) I'm happy to go through the body scanner. The metal arches are fine in any case it's only the fancy new ones that seem to have a question mark. If I'm wearing tech I can't remove I'll ask for a pat down. Again apologising for being a nuisance goes a long way to getting good treatment. But politely remain firm in what you expect and will / will not permit and why.

In honesty I think the device manufacturers are just being cautious. I am convinced that the chance of a scanner causing damage to an insulin pump is very low - it's just that the workarounds are easy and I'm *not prepared to take that chance* when the people that make the kit say I shouldn't. If a tired and overworked security attendant at the end of a long shift gets presented with someone who just refuses to do anything they ask I can easily imagine that they would push back a bit. It's only natural.

I have to say though, that I've only ever had an excellent experience of airport security as a pump user.

If you are feeling anxious there are now 'invisible illness' lanyards that can be obtained at many large airports which alert staff even as you approach that you may need extra care.

In terms of putting yourself in others' shoes I find it helpful to think about 'flight mode'. Sometimes the same people who complain about airport security being rude and unhelpful will be the same ones who "don't see the point"  and point blank refuse to put their devices into flight mode while on the aeroplane. Even though the official advice is that there is a risk of interference with aircraft instrumentation. The device manufacturers do not advise x-ray or scanner because of a small risk, but in truth I cannot ever remember hearing of someone coming to grief with their pump being fried at airport security. If I'm going to ask them to accommodate my concern over theoretical risk to my device of x-ray or scanner, then I must accept their suggestion of flight mode because of the theoretical risk during the flight (even if I think the risk is probably miniscule and flight mode is actually a bit of a nuisance to me personally).

If you go in assuming it will be fine and easy, smile and remain calm you will sail through. If you go in defensive and with your guard up you might have a trickier time.

As Sue says - allow plenty of time and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Carla Potter (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you all for your replies and advice, very much appreciated


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2018)

Enjoy Carla. A pump is the best thing when doing long haul. Temp basil etc because of sitting still


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 6, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Is this the link you are referring to @SB2015?
> 
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/problems-at-airports.74371/


Thanks Northerner.
I think it includes a clear explanation and suggests an alternative screening.

Good to have in hand if needed, which in general it is not as the security people are usually familiar with the request, even if some are keen to encourage you to still use the scanner.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 6, 2018)

Carla Potter said:


> Thank you all for your replies and advice, very much appreciated



Hi Carla

I hope you feel reassured about security, and your preparations for your trip.  

I am not sure where in USA you are going, but just in case it is NY, I found an excellent chain of cafes called Essen. They were all over the city and included delicious freshly made salads of all sorts.  The great advantage was you helped yourself to the amount you wanted.  Elsewhere we simply ordered one meal between the two of us.  There was more than enough.

Have a fantastic time and let us know how you get on.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 6, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Good advice from @SB2015
> 
> The only thing I would add is to try to see things from their perspective. I have seen a lot of stuff from people with diabetes travelling who seem to be caught in a paranoid whirl of terror, bolshiness and arrogance. Not a good mix!
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike

Another useful set of ideas.  Where you mention not going in the body scanner if using a sensor, does that include the Libre sensors or do you just mean the sensors for your CGM?

I have found that with sensible choice of clothes etc and removal of jewellery, my pump and Libre reader very rarely set the metal detector off, so it is often not an issue.  As you say though if it is the most important bit is to stay calm and polite.  It usually works.  However with staffing levels that they now have at security it is no wonder that they just want us all to go through as normal.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 6, 2018)

Just checked the INPUT page as I know they keep things fairly up to date. 

It seems Libre sensors are fine to be scanned, but precautions are recommended to not use the Libre during flight except for fingerstick. 

https://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/airports/

Interestingly it also seems that different manufacturers have different advice for different pumps - so you have to check about your specific pump to see the advice.


----------



## Carla Potter (Sep 6, 2018)

You have all helped put my mind at ease a lot, thank you all. 

My levels used to be higher when at an airport when I was still injecting (anxiety, diff meal times etc.). So hoping with the pump I can get this under control.

We are doing a West Coast road trip, San Francisco, Santa Barbara, Pismo and Monterey. Staying for a total of 11 nights (12 if I include the flight home). Will look out for Essen Cafes though, thanks for the tip @SB2015  

I have got all of my supplies from the pharmacy and Medtronic, so let the packing/Tetris commence. What does everyone take to put sharps in, the 5litre bin is a bit big to take with me?

Thanks again


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 7, 2018)

Carla Potter said:


> You have all helped put my mind at ease a lot, thank you all.
> 
> My levels used to be higher when at an airport when I was still injecting (anxiety, diff meal times etc.). So hoping with the pump I can get this under control.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a fantastic trip.
We have had three holidays on that coast centred around St Louis Obispo which have been brilliant.
Enjoy yourself.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 7, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checked the INPUT page as I know they keep things fairly up to date.
> 
> It seems Libre sensors are fine to be scanned, but precautions are recommended to not use the Libre during flight except for fingerstick.
> 
> ...



How did I ever manage without this forum.
Life travelling through airports has just got so much easier.
Even less worries about return trip to home.
Thanks Mike


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2018)

Carla Potter said:


> What does everyone take to put sharps in, the 5litre bin is a bit big to take with me?


You can get very small sharps bins - probably available in pharmacies  As a non-pump user I'm not sure what size would suit as I'm not aware of the size of the pointy detritus!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 7, 2018)

Northerner said:


> You can get very small sharps bins - probably available in pharmacies  As a non-pump user I'm not sure what size would suit as I'm not aware of the size of the pointy detritus!



It’s probably not advised, but I’ve pretty much done without and kept any sharps in the stout zip-up boxy bag that I stash diabetes supplies in. I guess a small Tupperware container would probably be better - but just something to transport them in that you can decant into an actual sharps bin when you get back would do I think. The only sharp that’s really sharp for me is the inserted needle for Silouettes and I can fold that back in itself as it’s flexible.


----------



## stephknits (Sep 7, 2018)

I do as Mike suggests and use a small Tupperware container for my sharps.
There has been fantastic advice on this thread - I will particularly take on board the being calm and polite stuff (not that I'm normally stressed and rude!).
I do think people on different pumps have very different guidelines and this must be very confusing for the security system.  On the Omnipod, you don't have the management system of the pump attached - only the actual pumping device which you change every three days.  This the PDM goes through the bag machine as normal and it doesn't matter what type of scanner you go through.  It would be a bit like a cannula failing if something did happen to go wrong - so a bit irritating but no worries.  I have been through the special scanner where you put your hands up and did at that point tell them I was wearing an insulin pump as I could see it showing up.  This is all very well for me and other Omnipod users, but I do see it doesn't help others on different pumps.  I guess I could say something like I am wearing a particular type of pump that can go through scanners?


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm not a pumper, but I take one of these sharps boxes with me when I travel. I think the smaller ones came from Frio site, or similar diabetes kit site. The larger one came from Amazon I think (although I do prefer to get things from other sites if I can). I put them on a piece of A4 and next to my pen so you can get an idea of size. 

The opening on the smaller container just big enough to take pen needles, without outer cover. Hope this helps.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 7, 2018)

I use a small Tupperware and if it gets a bit full I go to a pharmacy and I am able to empty it into their large sharps bin.


----------



## Carla Potter (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you all for the help and advice  the MiniMed Mio infusion sets are a bit bulky, so I will take a Tupperware pot with me


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2018)

Carla Potter said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I know there have been a few threads about travelling with pumps, but I just want peace of mind really. I have been pumping sine December the 5th 2017 and will be going to the US next week, it's my first time travelling abroad whilst pumping and am feeling a bit nervous about going through airport security. I completely understand that security is there for a reason. I know my pump and the loan pump are not to go through the hand baggage X-ray machine or body scanner and will probably need to be swabbed, and that I need to be firm with the security if they try and get me to put them through the X-ray machine or disconnect my pump. I am just not too great at being firm and maybe overthinking it a bit...
> 
> ...


So how was the journey Carla ?  No bother ?


----------



## Carla Potter (Oct 1, 2018)

Heathrow was a breeze, they took the loan pump from me so I didn't have to carry it with me (after me making sure they definitely would not but it through the scanner or x-ray machines).  When I went to walk through the metal detector the woman manning it asked what was around my waist, I told her and that was it!  No requests for me to go in the body scanner at all!

San Francisco was a bit different, I had to opt out of going through the body scanner as everyone has to go through it.  They had to do a pat down and swab my hands after I had touched my pump.  They also needed to open the loan pump to check that.

But, it wasn't as scary as I thought!  So I won't be so nervous next time I travel abroad!

Thanks for all your help and advice


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2018)

Great to hear Carla!  There's nothing to beat actual experience of these things to ease your mind


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2018)

Did you have a good holi ? I know its a daft question but that's the interesting bit


----------



## Carla Potter (Oct 3, 2018)

It was an amazing holiday thanks for asking, a great experience (ticked whale watching in Monterey off of my bucket list )!  But as usual, went far too quick and doesn't feel like I've had a holiday now I'm back at work 

I struggled a bit with keeping blood sugars under control, eating out a lot and lots of walking in the heat!  But all under control now I'm back in my usual routine!


----------

